# Are flights to Lanzarote considered international flights from Madrid?



## Mac Anthony123 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello all,
I intend to travel to Lanzarote for christmas and I am not clear if or not it an international flight from Madrid.

The reason why that fact is important to me is because I am currently renewing my Spanish residence card (and that should take about 3 months-sometime in Feb). Beyond that, I recently had a baby whose document is yet to be processed (he has a passport, but no Spanish residency document---he is just a month old). While my document is being processed, I can only leave the country if I possess some police clearance, which takes time and cost money. 

If I was travelling to Barcelona or Cadiz, I am certain that won't be problem, because it is a "domestic" flight. 
But Lanzarote is an "international" flight and I am required to go through immigration, or rather "re-enter" Spain, then the police clearance conversation becomes relevant.

Relevant comments will be appreciated.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Internal flight


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

You fly from Spain to Spain, so I would think it is a national flight.


----------

